# Waiting on our Amh results so we can egg share?



## Jaydaali (May 2, 2013)

Had my first consultation with egg sharing program they took so much blood need to wait on results I'm 26 healthy hopefully my egg reserve will be of normal so I can start any one going through same cxxxxxxxxx 
I have a 9 year old previous partner


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi - I've just accepted to egg share ... I have 4 daughters from a previous marriage.
My current fella has no children and I was sterilised back in 2009 so this was an option for us. My AMH came back at 30 (not bad for a 34 yr old) ..... So been matched and awaiting AF to start so we can crack on the long protocol.

Hope all goes well for you  xxx


----------

